# Installing new fog lights on 86' 300zx - destailed pictures inside:



## BoBakTXL (Aug 30, 2004)

I just uninstalled my fog lights on my 1986 300zx, unlike the driving lights, the fog lights can be replaced, and a sealed beam isnt needed either. Anyways... well i uninstalled mine but have NO IDEA how to take out the bulb. The last fog light i tried to uninstall for my friend did not work either, i ended pulling the bulb to hard and pulling out and ripping the wire with it. So this ends me up with that you cannot Just "pull" on the bulb to take it out and replace with a new one. Also... I was thinking of replacing the fog bulb with a yellow light. what you guys think?
PLEASE HELP ME, please.

PICS Below:


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

bend the side pieces out a little. Just make sure to bend them back in before you put in the new bulb. I had the same problem.


----------



## BoBakTXL (Aug 30, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> bend the side pieces out a little. Just make sure to bend them back in before you put in the new bulb. I had the same problem.


Alright, i did like you said SKD, and i bent them out a little bit.

But bigger problem now, the light "bulb" itself is literally soldered on to the wire. and i pulled so hard i kinda tore it out. ok please help.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Hmmmm so the wire is still attached? Heat it up with a lighter and it will come apart.


----------



## BoBakTXL (Aug 30, 2004)

anyone else can help me with this?


----------



## RocketRodent (Jun 21, 2004)

The 84-86 Model Z Fog lamps replacement bulbs come with all those wiring pigtails the you see. There are two small 'Bullet' style connectors on the inside of the rubber shield, disconnect the bulb and replace with the apppropriate model bulb. I think is an H2, Hella makes one that is close and it comes with the extra high heat wire to make life easier.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I do believe it is H4


----------

